# free fly casting lessons



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

So here we go, Im sure a couple of you critics (students)will join us at Bayview on thursday afternoons to help..... Im offering my services at NO CHARGE, on thursday afternoons, at Bayview boat ramps, for at least the next couple months.
I specialize in distance casting, and include common bad habits, direction changes, wind observations, fly selection, knots, leaders, tippets, and other novel tidbits of information garnered from 30 years of fly fishing. We will start at 5:00 and finish before 7:00. See Ya'll there.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

That's pretty awesome! I'd love to learn to fly fish, that is very generous of you to be willing to pass on your knowledge to other people, I for one know I will be taking advantage of it any Thursday I have avaliable! Thanks so very much!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*Wind?*

The 1st lesson is tomorrow at 5:00PM Bayview boat ramp, hopefully the subject wont be how to deal with the wind.....Everyone's welcomed, with or without a rod, Illl have a couple spares.......see yall there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! I have next Thursday off! I need to rig my junk back up and get over there.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

a said:


> The 1st lesson is tomorrow at 5:00PM Bayview boat ramp, hopefully the subject wont be how to deal with the wind.....Everyone's welcomed, with or without a rod, Illl have a couple spares.......see yall there.



I live over in Fairhope but am going to try to get away today. If I can't pull it off, I'd love to the following week. 

My HS graduation present in 1972 was a flyrod. The point being I've been doing this long enough now to get things really screwed up. :thumbup:....

Seriouly, I've only had one formal lesson and would love to see what you think of my cast. 

You're very kind to do this.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Very Cool..................

Robin


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Im getting ready to head over there. The 1st one will cover basics and the format for the next few weeks, so there's plenty of time to get started with this!....The next few weeks we'll be working on distance.....bring your outfit, or try mine!.


----------



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i'll try to make it this evening.


----------



## Bms100 (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you giving fly casting lessons tomorrow @ bayview ? Time?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

next lesson is November 13, @ 5 , we'll be on one of the ramps, hope to see you there !


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Ugh, working nights til January; otherwise I'd be all over this!


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds great, I'll try to come by on my way home. I'm "self-taught" and it shows in my casts. The double haul looks so easy on YouTube....


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

November 20th lesson to be rescheduled......


----------



## Toyyacht (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you going to be doing any more lessons in 2015? Thanks.


----------

